# Music from Sci-Fi Space Films Appreciation Post!



## perlmannir (May 31, 2021)

Press Here To Listen
I've taken the time to re-construct and mimick soundtracks from the last six decades, giving homage to the brilliant composers that came before me, such as John Williams, Jerry Goldsmith, Danny Elfman, Hans Zimmer, and many more! 

It’s really intriguing to see how the music evolved over the years to depict something so common among films, let me know what you think about space music and the different composers that have shaped the genre over the years


----------



## rudi (May 31, 2021)

Thank you for putting that retrospective together and the work you put into reconstructing all those piece. A true labour of love. 
Some real gems in there, including a few that are new to me. 
It also show the crucial role music plays in creating an emotional response in films.


----------



## Manfred (May 31, 2021)

This is simply beautiful! Fantastic work! You are one talented man! I’d love to provide the sound design elements if you’ll make the video available. What a great idea to see how Sci-Fi has developed over time in terms of music and sound design. Cheers x100!


----------



## perlmannir (May 31, 2021)

rudi said:


> Thank you for putting that retrospective together and the work you put into reconstructing all those piece. A true labour of love.
> Some real gems in there, including a few that are new to me.
> It also show the crucial role music plays in creating an emotional response in films.


I agree, especially with something as extraordinary as outer space. A truly inspiring topic to venture and explore!


----------

